# Does DTV still require a phone line?



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

Ve been with DTV SINCE 1997. I'm about to turn off my land line because the only calls I get on it are solicitors. But does DTV still require receivers be hooked to a land line?


----------



## skaman74 (Feb 17, 2012)

"ejhuzy" said:


> Ve been with DTV SINCE 1997. I'm about to turn off my land line because the only calls I get on it are solicitors. But does DTV still require receivers be hooked to a land line?


I have never had a phone line or internet connected to my receivers and its fine. You just can order PPV through your remote.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Technically, your receivers need to be connected to a landline, however, DirecTV appears to be pretty lenient now about it. If your receivers are connected to the Internet, you shouldn't have an issue. The biggest thing is that DirecTV uses the phone line to make sure that all receivers on your account are located at the same residence. While not having a phone or the Internet connected does not seem to be an issue, without that connection DirecTV can technically charge you for the full programming package on each of your receivers.

- Merg


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

no phone/internet connection required.....you can NOT however order through your remote without one of those connections


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"wahooq" said:


> no phone/internet connection required.....you can NOT however order through your remote without one of those connections


You can, however, the receiver will not be able to "call" home until there is a connection. That's how some people end up paying for PPV movies years after they were ordered when they send back their receiver and access card.

- Merg


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Technically, your receivers need to be connected to a landline, however, DirecTV appears to be pretty lenient now about it. If your receivers are connected to the Internet, you shouldn't have an issue. The biggest thing is that DirecTV uses the phone line to make sure that all receivers on your account are located at the same residence. While not having a phone or the Internet connected does not seem to be an issue, without that connection DirecTV can technically charge you for the full programming package on each of your receivers.
> 
> - Merg


Internet connection serves the same purpose doesn't it (With other obvious benefits)?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

> You can, however, the receiver will not be able to "call" home until there is a connection. That's how some people end up paying for PPV movies years after they were ordered when they send back their receiver and access card.


true enouogh...the hd level rcvrs are also programme4d to tell when there is and isnt a connection now and give an error message


----------



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, so no phone required mostly. What about if I add equipment? Will that be a problem? Or what if I had a phone line with VoIP?


----------



## Northicex (Feb 16, 2012)

ejhuzy said:


> Ok, so no phone required mostly. What about if I add equipment? Will that be a problem? Or what if I had a phone line with VoIP?


Adding equipment will not require you to have a phone line. Depending on your a equipment if you are considering VoIP you may just be better served by an straight up internet connection.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

ejhuzy said:


> Ok, so no phone required mostly. What about if I add equipment? Will that be a problem? Or what if I had a phone line with VoIP?


You truly do not need a phone line connection for anything.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Lots of people don't have land lines anymore. We dropped ours about 8 years ago and have added equipment form time to time. No installer ever even mentioned a phone line.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ejhuzy said:


> Ok, so no phone required mostly. What about if I add equipment? Will that be a problem? Or what if I had a phone line with VoIP?


We dropped our land line service and got an OOMA. That worked with the HRs quite well. Then we dropped the OOMA and just use cell phones. You don't need the land line.

Rich


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

Another "no phone line" DirecTV customer for years now with multiple DVRs and no issues. The only thing you'll see related to an "error" for not having a phone line is when you run a System Test, you'll get a message about not finding a dial tone or phone line attached.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

The Merg said:


> Technically, your receivers need to be connected to a landline, however, DirecTV appears to be pretty lenient now about it. If your receivers are connected to the Internet, you shouldn't have an issue. The biggest thing is that DirecTV uses the phone line to make sure that all receivers on your account are located at the same residence. While not having a phone or the Internet connected does not seem to be an issue, without that connection DirecTV can technically charge you for the full programming package on each of your receivers.
> 
> - Merg


You don't even technically have to have a landline anymore. They dropped the requirement out of the terms and conditions (at least the last time I checked).


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

At one point didn't installers get less for installs if it wasn't plugged into a land line? If so, is this still the case? Obviously it's not really our concern as customers but I'm hoping the policy has changed, particularly when they are connected via Internet.


----------



## willmw (Aug 31, 2011)

I know when I upgraded last summer, the installer seemed very interested in confirming that I have the phone line hooked up.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

I have had DirecTV since 1998, and have never had more than two receivers connected to a phone line. A few months ago, I disconnected all of the receivers from the phone line, because one of the receivers was causing interference with my DSL service. I do have two of my four receivers connected to the internet, but I only ever order PPV from one of those.

When I added an additional receiver and replaced an old receiver, I was asked if the receiver was connected to the phone line. When I replied "no", I was told that if I did not have a phone line connection, I could not get caller ID or order PPV from the remote. When I replied that the receivers were connected to the internet, I was told "ok, then you can order from the remote, but you still will not get caller ID on the TV". Does anyone really care about the caller ID feature? I do not need the TV to tell me who is calling every time the phone rings.


----------



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks to all that responded. As always, I knew I'd get informed responses from you guys. I'll be ditching my land line very soon.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

When they installed my system last month, NOTHING was mentioned about a phone line.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

I've had DirecTV since 2001 and haven't had a phone line since 2000. Back then, I'd bring my reciever to a friends because it needed a phone line for setup, but it didn't need one after that. You get a message everyday saying you needed to connect to a phone line, but I just ignored it.

I don't think any of that is going on these days. When I got my current receiver, I had no phone line during setup. Also don't get the daily messages.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The old Tivo did have more requirements for the phone line, was that what you had? (This is not the case for the THR22.)


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

raott said:


> You don't even technically have to have a landline anymore. They dropped the requirement out of the terms and conditions (at least the last time I checked).


This is what it says (as of a few seconds ago):


> (f) *Phone Connections. For optimal performance of your Receiving Equipment, including ordering with your remote control or receiving certain Services, each of your receivers must be directly connected to the same land-based telephone line. If you add Service on additional TVs, you may purchase a separate subscription for each additional TV, or, if all your receivers are continuously connected to the same land-based telephone line, we can "mirror" programming to your additional TVs and charge you only the fee amount described in Section 2. You agree to provide true and accurate information about the location of your receivers. If we detect that any receiver is not regularly connected to a land-based telephone line, we may investigate and, if it is determined that the receiver is not at the location identified on your account, we may disconnect the receiver or charge you the full programming subscription price for the receiver.


so it is still there. 
But having said that, half of my boxes aren't connected (and one has been like that for 10 years), and nothing has happened.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

The way *I* take that to mean is if they can't tell all the receivers are in the same household, they MAY send a tech to your house and investigate. Once the tech sees all the receivers are there and accounted for, it's fine. Course, if some aren't there......then there's problems lol
The internet connection serves the same purpose too right? Or can it ONLY report back to HQ over the phone line?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Well, the terms as written does give them the right to investigate, but it likely wouldn't be cost effective. They'd spend a lot of time and money finding that most receivers are exactly where they should be. Sure, they would likely find some that aren't, but not nearly enough to make it feasible unless they had other evidence.


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

Just to confirm, the Internet connection is used to report PPV usage ?

Thanks,

bt-rtp


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Well, the terms as written does give them the right to investigate, but it likely wouldn't be cost effective. They'd spend a lot of time and money finding that most receivers are exactly where they should be. Sure, they would likely find some that aren't, but not nearly enough to make it feasible unless they had other evidence.


Yeah, obviously they haven't really bothered with this. I do remember back when I first got Directv, I think I had like 10 DVRs (The 2nd tuner on the DirecTivos had JUST been turned on), and a few regular receivers, I did get a call from them once asking if I could read off the card numbers and serial numbers (I think, I know it was before they started using RID). I read everything they wanted off and it was fine. I imagine if I couldn't have, they probably would have sent somebody to investigate.
I REALLY don't think they'd bother with this unless you either have a LOT of receivers, or they get some sort of tip that you're stealing service.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

bt-rtp said:


> Just to confirm, the Internet connection is used to report PPV usage ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> bt-rtp


That is one purpose yes. Much better frankly than at some point a few years later getting charged when you send them an old box and access card.

Even without Internet or a phone line connected you can order PPV online or over the phone and be billed properly.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

trh said:


> This is what it says (as of a few seconds ago):so it is still there.
> But having said that, half of my boxes aren't connected (and one has been like that for 10 years), and nothing has happened.


That is still a change from a requirement that receivers be connected to phone line. The new language does not require a connection as a term of service. Simply says "for optimal performance" and it also gives them the ability to investigate if you are not connected.


----------



## larryah (Jul 29, 2010)

This is all very confusing. I have all my receivers connected to a phone line now, but didnt for two years without a problem. My question is can I order pay for view using the remote over the phone line alone with no internet access? Will I be billed correctly?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

larryah said:


> This is all very confusing. I have all my receivers connected to a phone line now, but didnt for two years without a problem. My question is can I order pay for view using the remote over the phone line alone with no internet access? Will I be billed correctly?


Yes, you'll be billed correctly as long as your receivers are connected to either the phone line or the internet (Or both).


----------



## MRDJ (Feb 21, 2011)

It is "technically" not required, but us techs are still held accountable for RPP. So please be nice to your tech and connect.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That needs changed. I literally don't even have a copper cable coming to the house from the phone company after they removed it. Internet connectivity needs to count the same for the tech's sake.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

raott said:


> That is still a change from a requirement that receivers be connected to phone line. The new language does not require a connection as a term of service. Simply says "for optimal performance" and it also gives them the ability to investigate if you are not connected.


That's right: you don't have to have the land line, but they are supposed to charge you full subscription rates for each receiver not connected to a phone line.

But again, they haven't enforced this and it is outdated policy with internet connections.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"trh" said:


> That's right: you don't have to have the land line, but they are supposed to charge you full subscription rates for each receiver not connected to a phone line.
> 
> But again, they haven't enforced this and it is outdated policy with internet connections.


They can only charge you full price if they investigate and find the receiver is not located at your location. Last line of the language previously quoted.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

raott said:


> They can only charge you full price if they investigate and find the receiver is not located at your location. Last line of the language previously quoted.





> If you add Service on additional TVs, you may purchase a separate subscription for each additional TV, or, if all your receivers are continuously connected to the same land-based telephone line, we can "mirror" programming to your additional TVs and charge you only the fee amount described in Section 2.


So any boxes not hooked up are subject to a separate subscription.


----------



## ds2992 (Feb 9, 2012)

customers do not need a phone line connected. However directv requires a 50% connectivity from all dtv installers not including retailers. This means 50% of all installed receivers need a connection either phone or internet. Some hsp install contractors charge back techs for non-responders. And it goes against a techs metric if their connectivity is too low. Dtv installation is a bureaucracy and is slow to change and is often ridiculous in its requirements.
By the way. please call your installer if they left you a phone number. they will get a charge back of up to $50, out of the technicians pocket not the contract company, if you have a service call in the first 90 days of your installation. So if the tech leaves you his number please call them for any problems not Directv customer service.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I read somewhere that the phone line requirement is still enforced in certain situations which is why it's still in the TOS. For example, in a part of New York City, people went nuts about soccer games and got one account and a bunch of receivers and then distributed them to others only paying the mirroring charge. In that particular area, the phone line requirement was rigidly enforced and receivers that didn't call in were shut down.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"ds2992" said:


> customers do not need a phone line connected. However directv requires a 50% connectivity from all dtv installers not including retailers. This means 50% of all installed receivers need a connection either phone or internet. Some hsp install contractors charge back techs for non-responders. And it goes against a techs metric if their connectivity is too low. Dtv installation is a bureaucracy and is slow to change and is often ridiculous in its requirements.
> By the way. please call your installer if they left you a phone number. they will get a charge back of up to $50, out of the technicians pocket not the contract company, if you have a service call in the first 90 days of your installation. So if the tech leaves you his number please call them for any problems not Directv customer service.


So you're saying it's the same for the installer whether it's Internet connected or phone? That is better, at least it's not like well, it's connected to the Internet but no phone line so it doesn't count. It makes it easier to hit the numbers at least.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> Internet connection serves the same purpose doesn't it (With other obvious benefits)?


It does, but is not listed in the TOS.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

raott said:


> You don't even technically have to have a landline anymore. They dropped the requirement out of the terms and conditions (at least the last time I checked).


Nope. It's still there...



> (f) *Phone Connections.* For optimal performance of your Receiving Equipment, including ordering with your remote control or receiving certain Services, each of your receivers must be directly connected to the same land-based telephone line. If you add Service on additional TVs, you may purchase a separate subscription for each additional TV, or, if all your receivers are continuously connected to the same land-based telephone line, we can "mirror" programming to your additional TVs and charge you only the fee amount described in Section 2. You agree to provide true and accurate information about the location of your receivers. If we detect that any receiver is not regularly connected to a land-based telephone line, we may investigate and, if it is determined that the receiver is not at the location identified on your account, we may disconnect the receiver or charge you the full programming subscription price for the receiver.


Above is from the Customer Agreement...

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

raott said:


> That is still a change from a requirement that receivers be connected to phone line. The new language does not require a connection as a term of service. Simply says "for optimal performance" and it also gives them the ability to investigate if you are not connected.


It is required according to the TOS. Although the first sentence states "for optimal performance", the second states:



> If you add Service on additional TVs, you may purchase a separate subscription for each additional TV, or, if all your receivers are continuously connected to the same land-based telephone line, we can "mirror" programming to your additional TVs and charge you only the fee amount described in Section 2.


Obviously, this section is not really enforced. They really need to add into there the ability to have the receivers connected to the Internet as an option, although I guess in that situation it is harder to determine if all receivers are at the same location.

- Merg


----------



## bosco10021 (Apr 17, 2006)

wahooq said:


> true enouogh...the hd level rcvrs are also programme4d to tell when there is and isnt a connection now and give an error message


I find this hard to believe.

Are you referring to phone or internet connections or both?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

both...why is it hard to believe


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

I heard you need to have a phone line attached in order to get sport subscriptions, i.e. Sunday Ticket!!! Is this still true and is it for the reason that seems obvious, in order to guarantee that customers are not sharing their receivers and/or access cards in order to share Sunday Ticket programing. It's too bad that the cheaters of the world ruin it for the honest people. I would cancel my land line if not for this requirement.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

dthoman said:


> I heard you need to have a phone line attached in order to get sport subscriptions, i.e. Sunday Ticket!!! Is this still true and is it for the reason that seems obvious, in order to guarantee that customers are not sharing their receivers and/or access cards in order to share Sunday Ticket programing. It's too bad that the cheaters of the world ruin it for the honest people. I would cancel my land line if not for this requirement.


I do not subscribe to Sunday Ticket, but I do subscribe to ESPN Full Court. None of my receivers are connected to a phone line, and only two of four are connected to the internet.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

dthoman said:


> I heard you need to have a phone line attached in order to get sport subscriptions, i.e. Sunday Ticket!!! Is this still true and is it for the reason that seems obvious, in order to guarantee that customers are not sharing their receivers and/or access cards in order to share Sunday Ticket programing. It's too bad that the cheaters of the world ruin it for the honest people. I would cancel my land line if not for this requirement.


I have Sunday Ticket and haven't had a phone line for years. Installers don't even look for a phone line when installing any new equipment. You won't have any problem at all.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

The only common denominator in this thread seems to be the lack of consistency.

When I called DirecTV last month to activate an H25 that I "purchased" from Solid Signal, the CSR initially said that she could not activate the new receiver "because two of your receivers have not called-in for over six months". 

I explained that I have an internet connected SWM / MRV system and one of the HR24's is connected to the phone system (it actually shows caller ID once in a while), so IRD communication to DirecTV should not be an issue.

The CSR (who seemed to be technically knowledgeable) eventually admitted that failure to call in is not unusual and activated the H25, but it is pretty clear that DirecTV has not given up on the connection issue.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

Barry in Conyers said:


> The only common denominator in this thread seems to be the lack of consistency.


You are right about the lack of consistency. I called recently on two different times to activate receivers. The first time, I had three receivers, one of which had never been connected to the phone line, one of which had been disconnected from the phone line a few months earlier and connected to the internet, and the third (the one that I was replacing) had been connected to the phone line, but I had no intentions of connecting the replacement to the phone line (it was put in a different room that did not have a phone jack handy, and I saw no need to pull another wire) or the internet. The CSR asked if the phone was connected to the phone line, and when I replied "no", all she said was that I could not order PPV or get Caller ID from that receiver.

A few weeks later, I added another receiver. This one is connected to the internet, but not to a phone line. I had the same conversation with the CSR about no PPV or Caller ID. I told her I did have the receiver connected to the internet, and she said that then, I could order PPV, but still would not get Caller ID.

Two different days with two different CSR, but with the same conversation. There was never any indication that the phone line was required - only that if the receiver was not connected to the phone line, I could not get Caller ID.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

As usual, depends on which CSR you talk to. Yes, OFFICIALLY, connection to a phone line is required. However, this has never been enforced, that I'm aware of. If you have a lot of receivers on your account, they may want to send somebody over to verify that they're all at your residence, but that's it. The only thing you need a phone line connection for is Caller ID. PPV can be ordered using the internet connection, on Directv's website, by calling Directv, and even on your smartphone.


----------



## ds2992 (Feb 9, 2012)

a rule of thumb when calling directv is "If you don't get the answer you want hang up and call again." I always seem to get what i want within 3 phone calls.
As for phone lines or internet.
If you are on Swim you only need one phone line into any receiver for it to call back all receivers on the system. Unless the receiver is on a legacy port of a swim mod. Same with internet.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

Home phone lines are a thing of the past. Even when they were popular it's unrealistic to make all your customers connect all boxes to a phone line. With DECA though, it makes it much easier to get all your boxes online. My boxes are all connected via broadband anyway, never had a phone line. The installer tried to connect one of the boxes when it got installed to a nearby jack, but the jack didn't even work.


----------

